# Starting back into hobby. New layout planned !!



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it will be something completely new to me, but it will be a layout  
I am planning a TRUE garden RR to be put into my small rose garden out front. Four foot curves and all. Perhaps no buildings, just some track for a small train. I have now aquired an LGB short GN caboose and just bought online an LGB 040 GN steamer with sound. So I guess I will need to buy some track and some inter linking bricks to lay in the garden to lay the track. I'm sure I can find a few shortie freight cars such as ore cars, Aristo 20 foot gon.s etc. I found 6 cat liter pails full of ballast in storage and the bug just bit. I'm sure I can find an Aristo R/C and basic train engineer to power this beastie  Not much, but it will be something and all new to me being on the other size scale of building from what I'm used to. Thought I'd share this with the group and expect to see me more and more again like I said before when I went "underground" into other hobbies. 

On the other hand, plans have been drawn up for the next "Large scale" project as I should be starting the build of the 2-10-2 iron range Q-2 I was going to do a couple years ago. All I need is a new Aristo Mikado, some extra drive parts and some more Bachman cab details to get started. Anyone who may have extra Bachman cab detail parts - piping, valves, firebox door or even the whole back plate of the boiler in the cab complete with the above parts please contact me. I want to buy your parts !!! I hope to build this next steamer to take to the SELSTS next year  Well now I'm going to do something else I used to do back when. Heading into Chat /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Rocky


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, you can get the 27mhz track side for under $130 for transmitter and receiver, plus Aristocraft has a special this month for $10 shipping you can get a second receiver from Aristo. 

Since you have the LGB engine with sound, Aristo in linear mode would be a good pick for runing this and anything in the future. 

Many LGB sound units do not like Aristo controllers in the non-linear output modes and only the 27mhz has the switch for linear.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rocky, 
ell we all knew you were just waiting in the wings. Glad to hear you are getting organized again, even if it is only on a small basis at present. 

http://www.rldhobbies.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1737 

Hope this cheers you up. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back, Rock! It's just not the same without you hanging out around here. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No association to bother you this time?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

From the guys in the Roundhouse Chat, as we said last night, we are glad to have you back in the hobby. 
JimC.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well thanks guys " border=0> 
Like I said, this will be a slow process, but track(new) will start appearing soon as we have decieded to get new things and not dig anything out of storage. The LGB loco is on the way and I am looking around for a few short freight cars too. There are a few buildings that I will aquire to make it an "offical" layout. I figure an Aristo frieght/passenger station, a pola sanding house - ie. a new "Mr. Squirrley's nut hut" and a couple houses for show. Alas there will be the rose bushes, but I can throw in a few of the fake pine trees. Now here are a few pictures of the rose garden. Note that with the lake of rain lately since we were gone to GA the roses look a bit sickly /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif" border=0> One rose bush is dead from the painters that painted the building dumping their paint or paint thinner into my garden /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0> I plan to run the track around the edge of the garden next to the bricks. I don't have a track plan in the computer yet, but am working on it " border=0> 
The last picture is the LGB caboose I found. Rocky 

































As I said, this will be a small layout with maybe just 2 or 3 switches at most. 

But then again, my layouts have a way of slowly growing /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Rocky... Hope get your layout back to normal.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky,,,ya lazy butt, how come that layout isn't in yet???? 
A true large scale modeler never really leaves the hobby.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with the layout Rocky, have fun. 

chuckger


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Rocky! Go get 'em! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

I thought for sure that you would have had one of those GN 0-4-0s before this! By the way, did you see the 20" diameter curves that came out recently? Vic had pictures of various 0-4-0 locomotives running around that tight radius curve. That's even tighter than Lionel!! Looks like it would fit your garden perfectly. 

You know its going to be awfully hard for that 4-8-2 to make it around 20 inch diameter curves. 

Good luck, 

Mark


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rocky, 

Welcome back! It's never too late to lay track. 

I'm in the process of rebuilding my layout. http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9510. This one will be a point to point to point. There will be no loop, at least not yet.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Rocy. Missed seeing some of your projects. Here comes the gandy dancers Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look forward to seeing the layout progress, welcome back!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Slow but sure, the goodies are trickling in  
Today I picked up a USA trains wood side boxcar( blue - the Rock, which was appropriate /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif ) and a couple boxes of 1 foot straight track from Jack's to help deplete his inventory. Then I just got off the phone with Robbie from RLD and ordered the rest of the track needed to complete phase one. I have track mind you, but Ms Rocky(soon to be Mrs. Rocky) forbids me to go and unpack things from storage /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 

So track is ordered, loco is on the way and I have one boxcar and a caboose so far. Next will be checking and aquiring correct brick for roadbed and bringing a few of those pails of ballast from storage. Track laying is not far off  Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the CPO has made the corporate decision.  Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

So many old friends heard from, Thanks  
Yep, once bitten, it grows on you, once again in my case. And growing is what'll get me in trouble again  As last night I had ideas of expanding - even before I've laid my first piece of track /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif I've thought of expanding the garden, close to the building and planting some nice bushes as the new president of the board suggested. Add some of the same concrete edging to make it look nice and perhaps another loop of track in there too. Ms Rocky warns me that this could get me in trouble with the new board, but we'll see about that /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif I feel that something small and benevolent would not be a threat to anyone, but actually look nice, more plants than track. I could even upgrade to 8 foot dia. curves and run Geeps and 4 axle desiel power. But for now, we'll work with the small stuff and the exsisting garden availible at this time. One could always expand in the future and down here, waiting at this time of year means cooler weather /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif A must for heavy duty yard work. I will try soon to take some "Ariel" type pictures from the top of the stairs and drag them into paintshop and add in the planned route. Like I said, it won't be much for now, just something to entertain the Grandson when they come down in a couple weeks. More yet to come  Rocky 

BTW. add another tankcar to the "on the way" list. I ordered one last night and this will surprise you, it's a Bachmann. Two new things for me this go around. An LGB loco and Bachmann frieght cars. Something I've never tried before /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, 

I think Ms. Rocky is right, be very careful, deliberate and predictable with the board. Did you move or are you in the same development? I think starting small, keeping it small, and primarily a garden is your best bet. I think you'll like the little LGB 0-4-0. I had one of the Southern versions, and it was a fun little loco. 

Ms Rocky to become Mrs. Rocky? Congratulations! 

Another idea for you: When I was living in a garden apartment, we had access to the back yard. I would build temporary loops. I ripped 4" squares from a 1" x 4" x 8' board. Then, I screwed one end of the track with the joiners in the middle of the board. In this way, I had supports under all my joiners, and supports no more than 24" apart. This was good for running my wedding train before I had a real layout. The track was more than strong enough to handle the weight of the LGB Mikado. In addition, the layout could be put down and taken up fairly quickly since it was not permanent. 

Mark


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I have the Ariel photo. 










Here is the plan of action ... for now /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 










A good friend of mine from Seattle is in town(kinda, Ft. Luaderdale) for a short vacation. 
I plan to meet up with him and do some train shopping down there tomorrow /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Should be some new toys coming in here now /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Rocky


----------

